# Come see what I made! Pictures...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm new to this forum and found the pictures everyone has been posting to be very, very inspiring. So I got off my duff and finally made the curtains for my dining room. I've had this material sitting there for at least 6 weeks.

There was so much fabric left over that (inspired by another thread) I decided to make an apron! 

This is a link to one of my photobucket albums. There are some general homestead pictures in there too, but six pictures are of the curtains and apron.

http://s54.photobucket.com/albums/g89/RedTartan/June 2007 - Homestead Photos/


 RedTartan


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

The apron looks great! (And the curtains/shades too!)

I love the fabric, is that called "tuille"? I've made tote bags out of a similar fabric, but an apron would be perfect too.

Nice job!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

It's toile, pronounced twall.

And thank you for the compliment  

RedTartan


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful !!!!
The curtains and shades are just beautiful and the apron is really lovely. I also love the pictures of your place and that is some pretty goats.
bopeep


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice - I like the apron and the curtains. Very nice together.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

I have the same material in blue. I 'm making a rocking chair cushion with it. Very nice work, love the apron.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Simply Gorgeous! I like the colors together! Love it!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Oh, you guys are soooo sweet! I'm blushing over here 

Metagirrl, I got the idea to mix plaid and toile from the JCPenney catalogue. They had similar curtains in there, but it would have cost $300 for me to dress two windows! I decided I could make the curtains myself. It cost $30 to make them. I saved $270.

 RedTartan


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The apron is great, the curtains are awesome! I love toile!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

love that apron. Great job!


----------



## newatthis (Aug 3, 2006)

love it.
very pretty
------------------
www.myaimstore.com/health01


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not many women match their house. Good one!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> I'm new to this forum and found the pictures everyone has been posting to be very, very inspiring. So I got off my duff and finally made the curtains for my dining room. I've had this material sitting there for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> There was so much fabric left over that (inspired by another thread) I decided to make an apron!
> 
> ...


 They are very nice. I love to see people who are actually using CURTAINS! I just hate this bare-window look that seems to be so popular right now. It's so cold looking! Curtains really make a house look warm and welcoming.

The apron is nice too! Just think, you can stand in front of your window the apron on and nobody will see you! (They will think you are part of the curtain!) LOL

donsgal


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

donsgal said:


> They are very nice. I love to see people who are actually using CURTAINS! I just hate this bare-window look that seems to be so popular right now. It's so cold looking! Curtains really make a house look warm and welcoming.
> 
> donsgal


Oh, I know! When we first moved into this house I didn't have enough curtains to cover the windows. I tried to not let it bother me, but I felt like I was on display at night! So I hung up curtains even though the bare window look is in and I couldn't believe how much it made the room feel "finished", you know?

 RedTartan


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> I've had this material sitting there for at least 6 weeks.
> 
> RedTartan


In our family, material is "aged" for years! I have a couple of bolts from 2 houses back, but my mother has fabric back to the '70's and the stuff is back in style now! My grandmother is waiting for double knit to come back too. I tell my husband that it can't be helped; it's genetic!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The curtains and the apron are beautiful! You did a great job. Did you use an apron pattern or did you just wing it?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have a cheapo white apron that fits really well. I folded it in half, folded the fabric in half, and then cut the material one inch bigger all around. I also measured the neck strap because I wanted it to hang down to the same place. 

I guess I kind of winged it...

 RedTartan


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful fabric, beautiful work, beautiful windows and apron. I've always wanted to try the shades like you made, but they would not work well on our windows which are sliders.

I made new dining room curtains last week out of fabric that I'd had at least a year and more likely two years. I just did simple cafe curtains with valance but made them too full with 4 widths of fabric. Now I plan to take one section of valance and one of cafe tier down so I'm trying to figure how to use that fabric to make a matching curtain for the kitchen. I'm thinking white fabric and then trim with the yellow/blue tulip print from the dining room. I do a swag treatment in the kitchen over the sink with a section of valance in the middle. 

When we were moving every other year I accumlated a box of various sized curtains and drapes so when we moved in I could put something up right away. Sometimes what I put up worked and stayed up other times I replaced as quickly as possible.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

What did you use to sew Mocha and Latte? They are so lifelike. LOL
I have that same fabric in yellow and blue. I think I'll use the blue to make the curtains for the living room, if I have enough. Great pictures.


----------

